# What course do you get excited about.



## pokerjoke (Feb 26, 2015)

I appreciate we all play different courses but which one gets you
excited like a kid in a sweetshop.

For me its Ilfracombe I just love it.
The people there are so welcoming im even having my wedding
reception there.

It a course I play every 6 weeks or so but im going to get a membership
there this year as well as my home course.

Which one gets your juices flowing that's not your home course.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 26, 2015)

most Links courses, especially if they are on the Open Rota


----------



## Region3 (Feb 26, 2015)

St. Mellion Nicklaus course.

I've never stood on so many tees in a single round of golf and said wow!

I shouldn't like it because it beats me up every time I play it, but I look forward to it every time.


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2015)

The one for me that I get to play quite regularly is Brocket Hall, partly because of the 2 courses which are both great and partly cos it means Im going to play with my Dad. Always get well treated there, practice facilities are great, always have a fun game then decent food afterwards


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 26, 2015)

All of them tbh, even if it's a goat track.

Playing golf is a luxury and a privilege.


----------



## Duckster (Feb 26, 2015)

Hillside for me.  Number one on my fave list.

For parkland golf, I love playing The Roxburghe up at Kelso.  Really nice place, been many times now and always enjoyed it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

Berkshire
West Hill
Links course - Burnham and RCP 
Blackmoor


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2015)

Knaresborough. I find the whole experience a pleasure from the moment you enter the driveway. Never failed to be warmly welcomed, in the shop, practise green, on the course and in the bar afterwards. A good mix of holes and the course, in my experience, has always been well kept.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2015)

Machrihanish...



Only joking.. it would be Muirfield or Western Gailes always play well at either.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 26, 2015)

Played St Enadoc for the first time this month. Will walk over broken glass to play it again and I'm luck to be able to regularly play all the North Devon courses. I like Ilfracombe but only on a very still and sunny day. You will have noticed that non of the members there carry umbrellas.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 26, 2015)

Region3 said:



			St. Mellion Nicklaus course.

I've never stood on so many tees in a single round of golf and said wow!

I shouldn't like it because it beats me up every time I play it, but I look forward to it every time.
		
Click to expand...

I preferred the Old Course until they mucked up three of the holes. Only worth playing the Nicklaus course Apr-Sep IMHO


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 26, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Played St Enadoc for the first time this month. Will walk over broken glass to play it again and I'm luck to be able to regularly play all the North Devon courses. I like Ilfracombe but only on a very still and sunny day. You will have noticed that non of the members there carry umbrellas.
		
Click to expand...

Only to keep the sunshine off their backs.
Must admit when the wind blows its hard.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2015)

If we limit it to courses we play regularly then the ones around here that I look forward to are Duddingston, Mortonhall and Dunbar, whose opens I play in each year.


----------



## IanG (Feb 26, 2015)

I always get that warm feeling when thinking about the Machrie on Islay. A wonderful links layout to find so far off the beaten track. I played it twice on two successive days in September 2009 in lovely sunny conditions and the course almost to myself. It's well worth the trip - as is the rest of the island, especially the Jazz festival in September if that is you kind of thing. I haven't been back since the recent refurb which has removed some of the blind shots but it for sure is on my list for the next few years.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 26, 2015)

Stockwood park in luton


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 26, 2015)

St Enodoc for me too, I play in their open every year and I start looking forward to it from the 2nd Monday in September  :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 26, 2015)

Formby and Delamere Forrest.  There are a lot around the North West, but I just love these 2.....


----------



## Robbo79 (Feb 26, 2015)

Royal County Down & Druids Glen


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2015)

Locally, and having played them in the winter and found them superb I'd go for Royal Cinque Ports and Royal St George's.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Stockwood park in luton
		
Click to expand...

Great views.... of the M1


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 26, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Great views.... of the M1
		
Click to expand...

yep, and low flying Ryan airplanes. Sometimes there are gypsies parked on the 16th fairway too.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 26, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			yep, and low flying Ryan airplanes. Sometimes there are gypsies parked on the 16th fairway too.
		
Click to expand...

You're not really selling this to me as somewhere I should play.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 26, 2015)

I get excited about playing my home course! Playing once or twice a month, i'm just excited to go and play anywhere!


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 26, 2015)

drive4show said:



			You're not really selling this to me as somewhere I should play.
		
Click to expand...

Its a nice muni. Only once have I seen someone with a gun....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 26, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Its a nice muni. Only once have I seen someone with a gun....
		
Click to expand...

Southampton is a nice muni.....only once have I seen someone get headbutted

True!!!


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm a man of simple tastes. I absolutely love Peterborough Milton. Top, expensive courses are all very well and good, but if I've paid top dollar I often can't enjoy it. Milton is a friendly place and a lovely course.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 26, 2015)

The Hotchkin @ Woodhall.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 26, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Southampton is a nice muni.....only once have I seen someone get headbutted

True!!!  

Click to expand...

You?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			The Hotchkin @ Woodhall.
		
Click to expand...

Is that because you played it with me?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 26, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			You?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to disappoint you but no.....I was stood back on the tee while all this happened in the middle of the fairway. Possibly the most bizarre behaviour I've ever seen on a golf course


----------



## la_lucha (Feb 26, 2015)

StrangelyBrown said:



			All of them tbh, even if it's a goat track.

Playing golf is a luxury and a privilege.
		
Click to expand...

What he says. Getting out on the course is privilege enough for me.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			yep, and low flying Ryan airplanes. Sometimes there are gypsies parked on the 16th fairway too.
		
Click to expand...

One of the few courses Ive played in England-shire, Batchwood was Ok as well, no Gypsies, Oh and Panshanger. the only 3 municiple golf courses ive played.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 26, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			What he says. Getting out on the course is privilege enough for me.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, there are a few courses that I would like to play, but in the end I am happy to play anywhere really.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			You will have noticed that non of the members there carry umbrellas.
		
Click to expand...

I play in the North East and don't bother with a brolly either. More bother than they are worth when the wind is blowing, which is does up here. I only take one with me when on a golf trip, usually heading south and inland.


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Locally, and having played them in the winter and found them superb I'd go for Royal Cinque Ports and Royal St George's.
		
Click to expand...

This from the man who didn't like links golf a few months ago.

Old Course St Andrews, no contest. Next most exciting probably Sunningdale.

Hoping that after playing Royal County Down and Portrush shortly, they will be near the top of my list as well.


----------



## matchrat (Feb 26, 2015)

Haven't played lots of the big name courses but absolutely love Bearwood Lakes. Pretty much every hole is just fun to play.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 26, 2015)

Saunton (East). 

Love it Love it Love it


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 26, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			One of the few courses Ive played in England-shire, Batchwood was Ok as well, no Gypsies, Oh and Panshanger. the only 3 municiple golf courses ive played.
		
Click to expand...

No Stevenage....!


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2015)

Played once and can't wait to go back are, in no particular order;

West Hill
Formby
Centurion
Silloth


----------



## Svenska (Feb 26, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Played St Enadoc for the first time this month. Will walk over broken glass to play it again and I'm luck to be able to regularly play all the North Devon courses. I like Ilfracombe but only on a very still and sunny day. You will have noticed that non of the members there carry umbrellas.
		
Click to expand...

I was down near there last September and ummed and aaarghed about playing but in the end couldn't fit my clubs in. I ended up walking right past the course and it looked absolutely sensational, I was gutted I didn't make more of an effort.


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2015)

Fish said:



			Played once and can't wait to go back are, in no particular order;

West Hill
Formby
Centurion
Silloth
		
Click to expand...

 Surely you get excited picking up a prize every time you play my course ?


----------



## Big_G (Feb 26, 2015)

The next one :thup:

Playing Castle Coombe tomorrow in a pre-Portugal get together, heard nothing but good things about the course


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 26, 2015)

I get excited just by holding clubs. Standing on the first tee anywhere is fun for me.


----------



## Svenska (Feb 26, 2015)

All 3 Woburn courses have always been special to me as it's the first championship golf club that I went to and then eventually played as a kid. My Dad used to work for Dunhill so I went a lot when they sponsored the British Masters and it was magical as a kid. I then used to play it every year with my brothers (Dukes was always my favourite, Duchess was both my brothers fav) I am least keen on the Marquess but I think that's because of the sentiment of the other 2 courses. All 3 are very, very good and in great condition whenever i've played them. Looking forward to the European Tour event in October being held there again.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			No Stevenage....!
		
Click to expand...

No, never played golf, have played cricket in Severnarge..

Panshanger, Redbourn, Hammonds End,  Harpenden Common, Batchwood, Aldwickbury, Stockwood Park, a 9 holers between Harpenden and Wheathampstead and Lammer Wood. Might be another one, back in 2006 when i started playing


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Feb 26, 2015)

Local to me, Beau Desert. Play their Am/Am each August Bank Holiday. Whittington and Coventry (Finham) always great to play too.


----------



## LanDog (Feb 26, 2015)

Played it last year in the ICC and can't wait to play it again, Concra Wood, visually stunning course, great clubhouse and was just an all round lovely day


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 26, 2015)

StrangelyBrown said:



			All of them tbh, even if it's a goat track.

Playing golf is a luxury and a privilege.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's the same for me, I will enjoy it even if its a goat track. I have played some real crap courses but I would still go back and play them again.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 26, 2015)

Big_G said:



			The next one :thup:

Playing Castle Coombe tomorrow in a pre-Portugal get together, heard nothing but good things about the course
		
Click to expand...

You haven't heard many things then!!


----------



## Robobum (Feb 26, 2015)

Hankley Common. 

But I only ever really play away in comps and its the completion that gets the blood flowing regardless of where it is.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 26, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I think that's the same for me, I will enjoy it even if its a goat track. I have played some real crap courses but I would still go back and play them again.
		
Click to expand...

I can't really say the same. Doesn't matter so much as a one-off but there are courses I play regularly that I'd happily never visit again! Not naming names!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2015)

Yay



richart said:



			This from the man who didn't like links golf a few months ago.

.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Rich, I think that RCP before Xmas was a turning point. My game is hugely improved in the last couple of years and with that comes the discipline needed on a links course of the calibre of these two

I chose them as they are nearby but any day of the week and even probably at night, I'd play your place or West Hill


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2015)

I've got a soft spot for Silloth and usually can't wait to go back.


----------



## Banzai (Feb 26, 2015)

Hindhead for me locally, just a spectacular front nine


----------



## Tongo (Feb 26, 2015)

Cams Hall down in Fareham. Havent played there in a while, but always enjoyed it. 

I'm also looking forward to the new course at the Rose Bowl when they open it in 2016. Should be interesting!


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2015)

richart said:



			Surely you get excited picking up a prize every time you play my course ?

Click to expand...

Very much so mate, but I based this on what I'd only played once and was looking forward to going back again, if its somewhere I've played a couple of times and still want and look forward to going back, then Blackmoor is right up there :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2015)

MizunoGreyhound said:



			Local to me, *Beau Desert*. Play their Am/Am each August Bank Holiday. Whittington and *Coventry (Finham)* always great to play too.
		
Click to expand...

I play in Beau Deserts Opens each year, great course and very local to me, I'm a member at Coventry (Finham) and this years Race to Hillside Midlands qualifier is there, if ever you want to go around it and I'm free, just let me know


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 26, 2015)

Big_G said:



			The next one :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Jimaroid said:



			I get excited just by holding clubs. Standing on the first tee anywhere is fun for me. 

Click to expand...

Totally agree with these! :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2015)

St Mellion Nicklaus.
It's a brute of course, and I rarely play particularly well around there (I don't think I've ever finished the farking 12th) but it's just spectacular.
As somebody mentioned earlier, there are not many courses where you stand on every single tee and think "blimey" but St Mellion has that effect.
There are only a couple of "weak" holes on the course (possibly the 8th (par 3)) and the 1st isn't particularly inspiring, but as a package I think it's brilliant


----------



## matt611 (Feb 26, 2015)

I always get excited about playing somewhere new.  As for courses I have already played:

St George's Hill is always a great day
County Sligo is special to me as it was my first taste of links golf.  The top 100 courses would suggest that there are plenty of better courses but I love this one.  A lovely course and always a warm welcome in the bar afterwards


----------



## Bratty (Feb 26, 2015)

I love walking on to the first tee at my home club Westerham. Never cease to feel anything other than love for the place.

Other than that:
Marquess and Duchess at Woburn (but not the Dukes).
Morecambe GC.
St George's Hill


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			St Mellion Nicklaus.
It's a brute of course, and I rarely play particularly well around there (I don't think I've ever finished the farking 12th) but it's just spectacular.
As somebody mentioned earlier, there are not many courses where you stand on every single tee and think "blimey" but St Mellion has that effect.
*There are only a couple of "weak" holes on the course (possibly the 8th (par 3))* and the 1st isn't particularly inspiring, but as a package I think it's brilliant
		
Click to expand...

I arrived at that hole 1 under par once, and made a double, i nearly cried.

Not sure about those weird grass tussocks in the middle of the fairway on the stroke 1 hole but the rest is fantastic. Hit my all time best ever 5 iron into the last that day, to about 6 feet. (Missed the birdie putt though).


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 26, 2015)

The Rolls of Monmouth does it for me.

Love the fact that it is in the middle of nowhere and the backdrop of the house on the 9th and 18th holes is fantastic.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 26, 2015)

For golf
Muirfield
Sunningdale Old
Turnberry Ailsa

For enjoyment

Puttenham
Freshwater Bay
Bute


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2015)

Locally: 
Bearwood Lakes
Blackmoor
The Berkshire

Further afield
Reigate Hill (more for the craic with my best mate than the course)
Cuddington (play it in Autumn - spectacular)
Coombe Hill


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 26, 2015)

Nefyn and District gives me a warm fuzzy feeling.  The second time I played it I was so scared as I didn't want to ruin the memory of the perfect first time&#128522;

Ask me in 12 months time as I'm upping the awesome factor for 2015 and can't wait to play them.


----------



## snell (Feb 26, 2015)

I haven't played a great deal of courses, but I love Sharpley Golf Course in Seaham County Durham


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 26, 2015)

Home course always does it for me 

Others
Crans sur Sierre 
Hillside
Arrowtown NZ


----------



## Piece (Feb 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			most Links courses, especially if they are on the Open Rota
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 26, 2015)

Like some have said, get excited before every game,mainly because I don't play as much as I would like.
If I had to pick one I have been lucky to have played a few times, would have to be the London club. Love it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2015)

3 courses that for me are hard to split, and I've played both only twice, but both times the anticipation was palpable:-

Hillside, Carnoustie and St Mellion (Nicklaus).

Actually just topped by Castle Stuart.:thup:

The old course as well, but not for the quality of the course - a different type of excitement.


----------



## C&R (Feb 26, 2015)

Robbo79 said:



			Royal County Down & Druids Glen
		
Click to expand...

Druids glen is the dogs


----------



## C&R (Feb 26, 2015)

Bratty said:



			I love walking on to the first tee at my home club Westerham. Never cease to feel anything other than love for the place.

Other than that:
Marquess and Duchess at Woburn (but not the Dukes).
Morecambe GC.
St George's Hill
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Westerham is fantastic.  Wish I had the time to play it more often


----------



## Wayman (Feb 26, 2015)

Any links course for me


----------



## rickg (Feb 26, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Any links course for me 

Click to expand...

Any links for me as well,  especially Hillside, Wallasey and of course Royal Lytham..

Love all the Heathland courses in the Surrey area.


----------



## IanG (Feb 26, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Arrowtown NZ
		
Click to expand...

Didn't expect to see that one pop up here - stunning little course in a stunning wee town.


----------



## lobthewedge (Feb 26, 2015)

Going back to South Uist in the summer, looking forward to a game or two round Askernish again.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 27, 2015)

Quite simply, gWest which I hope to play this year. http://www.gwest.co.uk/golf.php followed by Trump International which I had the pleasure of playing twice last year.  http://www.trumpgolfscotland.com/


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 27, 2015)

LanDog said:



			Played it last year in the ICC and can't wait to play it again, Concra Wood, visually stunning course, great clubhouse and was just an all round lovely day
		
Click to expand...


Its my answer every time.  Wait I'll you try it in the sunshine.  Golf heaven.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 27, 2015)

Portstewart Strand, going back in September


----------



## ger147 (Feb 27, 2015)

Turnberry - 3rd visit coming up next weekend.


----------



## Slab (Feb 27, 2015)

Don't have too many to choose for but the ones I really look forward to are Heritage GC & Anahita

The course quality never seems to be a let down and even when you play a bad shot its easier to find a positive i.e smack your shot off that tree that's annoyingly in your line... then I remember its a freakin palm tree!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 27, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Stockwood park in luton
		
Click to expand...

That's adrenaline kicking in at the thought of a drive by shooting


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 27, 2015)

Sadly I have only played there once but the thought of playing RCD again really excites me.

No real stand out courses near to me to get excited about


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 27, 2015)

Big_G said:



			The next one :thup:

Playing Castle Coombe tomorrow in a pre-Portugal get together, heard nothing but good things about the course
		
Click to expand...

be interested to know your thoughts. 

I think its average, 2nd best in Wiltshire but Wiltshire has very little choice.

Too many silly holes and long walks between holes.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 27, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			be interested to know your thoughts. 

I think its average, 2nd best in Wiltshire but Wiltshire has very little choice.

Too many silly holes and long walks between holes.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Marlborough is ok, my old boss was a member there and played it a few times. best in wilts i have played, but only played a few..


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 27, 2015)

I get excited to play my own track at times, as I know it is one of the best around the area.  As for other courses, Hadley Wood is one I really enjoy playing. Lovely course.  There really aren't too many that I play regularly to mean I get excited by it.  Any time I play a new track, there is always a little bit of excitement


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 27, 2015)

Fleetwood. Superb course. 

I'm playing Carnoustie this year so fully expect this to make my list !!!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 27, 2015)

Always look forward to playing Silloth, absolutely love the course there.

Only played Hillside and Wallasey once but again want to go back.

This year I'm particularly looking forward to are Formby and S&A.

Ultimate excitement would be reserved for if/when I'm lined up to play Trump Aberdeen and RCD.

Not sure I'll ever play Castle Stuart or Dornoch again but they are top 2 for me so far.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 27, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I thought Marlborough is ok, my old boss was a member there and played it a few times. best in wilts i have played, but only played a few..
		
Click to expand...

I was a member @ Marlborough for 18mnths and yeah its ok, greens are usually good. Bowood is the best in Wiltshire. 

It's a mans golf course!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 27, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I was a member @ Marlborough for 18mnths and yeah its ok, greens are usually good. Bowood is the best in Wiltshire. 

It's a mans golf course!
		
Click to expand...

Completely forgot Bowood! I have played there, you are right! Whats the hole with double bunkers in front, 10? 11? i went in both!!


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I was a member @ Marlborough for 18mnths and yeah its ok, greens are usually good. Bowood is the best in Wiltshire. 

It's a mans golf course!
		
Click to expand...

 I always enjoy Salisbury and South Wilts.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Completely forgot Bowood! I have played there, you are right! Whats the hole with double bunkers in front, 10? 11? i went in both!!
		
Click to expand...

Think you mean the par 5 11th, used to be the 2nd until they swapped the 9's around.

Quite like Bowood, long old track off the back tees.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Feb 27, 2015)

Nothing specific but it doesn't get much better than:-

1. By the sea
2. Sunny day
3. Slightly silly/arcane dress code and clubhouse rules
4. Greens running at 11+


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 27, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Completely forgot Bowood! I have played there, you are right! Whats the hole with double bunkers in front, 10? 11? i went in both!!
		
Click to expand...

HAHA, the 12th, the first par 5.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 27, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Think you mean the par 5 11th, used to be the 2nd until they swapped the 9's around.

Quite like Bowood, long old track off the back tees.
		
Click to expand...

11th is a long par 3. 12 and 13 are the par 5s

I play the bowood bowl every year off the backs 7350yds i think it is. Long Slog.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 27, 2015)

We're in the process of sorting out a trip to Turnberry, that's got me pretty excited!


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 27, 2015)

richart said:



			I always enjoy Salisbury and South Wilts.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying any of the courses are bad, but there just isnt really any 'stand out' ones like other counties.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 27, 2015)

JamesR said:



			We're in the process of sorting out a trip to Turnberry, that's got me pretty excited!
		
Click to expand...

Play both courses if you can, well worth it.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 27, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Play both courses if you can, well worth it.
		
Click to expand...

The aim is for 1 or 2 nights play each at least once, and maybe play somewhere on the way up and/or down.


----------



## Twire (Feb 27, 2015)

I played Swinley Forest for the first time last year and found out I have a load of old mates with artizan memberships, so I'll be playing there a few times again this year.

Royal Dornoch and Castle Stuart were right up at the top of my list and I'm off up there again in October to play them again.

I'm also getting excited about playing The Berkshire next month, it's always been on my must play list, and it's looks like it'll finally get ticked off.


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I'm not saying any of the courses are bad, but there just isnt really any 'stand out' ones like other counties.
		
Click to expand...

 It was just a comment, as apart from Tidworth it is the only one in Wiltshire I have played. I am on the edge of all the top courses in Surrey, but once you get into Hampshire the number of top courses reduces, and I assume is the same in Wiltshire.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 27, 2015)

You do seem a little spoilt for choice in Surrey - one or two decent tracks!


----------



## bozza (Feb 27, 2015)

To be honest I look forward to playing my own course, can't beat 18 holes on a nice summer evening with the old man or mates.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 27, 2015)

richart said:



			It was just a comment, as apart from Tidworth it is the only one in Wiltshire I have played. I am on the edge of all the top courses in Surrey, but once you get into Hampshire the number of top courses reduces, and I assume is the same in Wiltshire.
		
Click to expand...

The A3 has some great course just off of it though - Hindhead, Liphook, Old Thorns, Blackmoor, St Georges Hill, Burhill, Wisley etc.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 27, 2015)

Not necessarily a course for me, but I get really excited about playing abroad. I love playing abroad in the sun so much. Nothing better than a nice warm day, a buggy and a lovely course. I was like a kid on Christmas Eve before playing Las Colinas!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 27, 2015)

Lucky I like playing my own course as I do not have much opportunity elsewhere. None of my golf group are really up for away days elsewhere and so the opporunity rarely arises. Most of the other decent courses I have played are through the forum and Hillside tops that list of places I would love to go back to but any of the Help for Heroes venues recently have been up there as well.


----------



## Toad (Feb 27, 2015)

Toss up between Castle Stuart and The Old Course. Always enjoy my visits to both, like Clive I hope to get on the gWest course this year, I pass by it most days and it just looks awesome.


----------



## m1975 (Feb 27, 2015)

Only played it twice .... Both in reasonable conditions, but can't wait to play the Castle course at St. Andrews again


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2015)

m1975 said:



			Only played it twice .... Both in reasonable conditions, but can't wait to play the Castle course at St. Andrews again
		
Click to expand...

 A man that likes an undulating green.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 27, 2015)

Always enjoy playing Fairhaven GC. Wallasey is another that gets the pulse racing. Obviously, the courses on the Golf Coast whet the appetite as well. We're a bit spoiled up here TBH...


----------



## Junior (Feb 28, 2015)

I get excited playing any course for the first time.....

Courses of note that I have returned to that get the juices flowing are....
Formby
Wallasey
Portstewart Strand
Silloth
Aberdovey
Fairhaven
SAOL
Beau Desert
Castlerock

Need to play more of the Surrey Sand Belt!!!


----------



## Big_G (Mar 2, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			be interested to know your thoughts. 

I think its average, 2nd best in Wiltshire but Wiltshire has very little choice.

Too many silly holes and long walks between holes.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed the course, considering the weather we had for the few days before I thought the course held up pretty well.

Greens were good, fairways ran well, except for muddy balls no problems, must drain well.

We were pre-warned about the walking between tees, a buggy is a must.

I understand what your saying about the "silly" holes, but what else can you do, it's a hilly golf course. 

I've played several similar courses in the region Stockwood Vale, Farrington Park, The Mendip, they all have similar layouts

Nearly had to call an ambulance for my playing partner, Â£4.75 for a bacon roll, he nearly didn't make the golf after that shock


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 2, 2015)

Toad said:



			Toss up between Castle Stuart and The Old Course. Always enjoy my visits to both, like Clive I hope to get on the gWest course this year, I pass by it most days and it just looks awesome.
		
Click to expand...

That gWest looks really good. I'd never heard of it!? Currently wistfully dreaming about building a house there!!! No prices though, a bad sign!


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Mar 2, 2015)

Big_G said:



			Enjoyed the course, considering the weather we had for the few days before I thought the course held up pretty well.

Greens were good, fairways ran well, except for muddy balls no problems, must drain well.

We were pre-warned about the walking between tees, a buggy is a must.

I understand what your saying about the "silly" holes, but what else can you do, it's a hilly golf course. 

I've played several similar courses in the region Stockwood Vale, Farrington Park, The Mendip, they all have similar layouts

Nearly had to call an ambulance for my playing partner, Â£4.75 for a bacon roll, he nearly didn't make the golf after that shock 

Click to expand...

I paid Â£7.50 for two sausages, two slices of toast and beans at Reigate Hill. Shocking.


----------



## IanG (Mar 2, 2015)

Just looked up gWest too and the course looks v. nice indeed, but clearly is not for the likes of me (money-wise, I'm sure they don't care about handicaps!)  

Is it just me or is the clubhouse really hideous? Faux-chic, a cross between a shopping mall and a characterless Vegas Hotel - yuk. By way of comparison of how to do it better, the Archerfield clubhouse which is part of similarly exclusive development is a warm and welcoming space.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 2, 2015)

IanG said:



			Just looked up gWest too and the course looks v. nice indeed, but clearly is not for the likes of me (money-wise, I'm sure they don't care about handicaps!)  

Is it just me or is the clubhouse really hideous? Faux-chic, a cross between a shopping mall and a characterless Vegas Hotel - yuk. By way of comparison of how to do it better, the Archerfield clubhouse which is part of similarly exclusive development is a warm and welcoming space.
		
Click to expand...

and there was me thinking Toad had made a typo when he mentioned Gwest.


----------

